# Sticking point from floor..



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

My deadlift sticking point is from the floor, I am considering adding some pulls standing from 3 inch block and was wondering as to what rep/weight % use would be best for this, would speed pulls with say 70% of my max, or maybe work up to heavy doubles to get stronger in this area??. Any feedback from more experienced guys welcome. cheers


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Watch this guys vids and tutorials I know him from the animalpak board and he's immense

http://www.youtube.com/user/Rev198#p/u/44/xBVwJMKGvX8


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cool vid mate, reps!

Very similar to the way im training deads at the minute anyway, only difference being Ive never done good mornings, but do alot of posterior chain work with hyper, pull throughs SLDL etc, the thing is my pull is improving all the time and am pulling 250 with just 3 weeks focus and only 2 deadlift session so probably being impatient, just really want to be super explosive from the floor, want to pull 300 before end of year and think i can with this type of focus and work.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Speed work after your heavy sets should help. My sticking point was off the floor until I started doing speed work, now it's between knees and lockout.

5 sets of 3 reps with 60-70% of your max. Dead stop on each rep.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Speed work after your heavy sets should help. My sticking point was off the floor until I started doing speed work, now it's between knees and lockout.
> 
> 5 sets of 3 reps with 60-70% of your max. Dead stop on each rep.


Cheers mate, I have done one or two sessions devoted to speed work but will incorporate after my Max Dead work now and give this 5 sets of 3 a try, between knees and lockout i am a much much stronger, thanks.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Speed work after your heavy sets should help. My sticking point was off the floor until I started doing speed work, now it's between knees and lockout.
> 
> 5 sets of 3 reps with 60-70% of your max. Dead stop on each rep.


the judderman :lol:

jungle boy is correct he is a good deadlifter so would listen to him


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

uhan said:


> the judderman :lol:
> 
> jungle boy is correct he is a good deadlifter so would listen to him


I still pee my pants every time I see that vid :lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I still pee my pants every time I see that vid :lol: :lol:


its a classic m8 

but that 300kg is sat there laughing at you ...... i can hear it :lol: next time you meet you will destroy it .


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Try sitting in more And driving through the legs I could give a better advice if you posted up a video


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

yes mate, will try sort a vid mate,but im pretty sure my form is ok, just need more explosive power from the floor


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

uhan said:


> its a classic m8
> 
> but that 300kg is sat there laughing at you ...... i can hear it :lol: next time you meet you will destroy it .


I'll be smashing that 300's back doors in and more at a push and pull next month!


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

You doing the osg push and pull comp? I'm gonna be attempting the monster ball atlas stone there


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

It's not very common for people who deadlift conventional to have a sticking point on the floor - it's normally the bar is too heavy 

The inintial drive is alot of leg power though so this could be what you're lacking. Without seeing it though everyone's just p*ssing into the wind guessing.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

martin brown said:


> It's not very common for people who deadlift conventional to have a sticking point on the floor - it's normally the bar is too heavy
> 
> The inintial drive is alot of leg power though so this could be what you're lacking. Without seeing it though everyone's just p*ssing into the wind guessing.


haha that was my initial thought and would explain it too :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> You doing the osg push and pull comp? I'm gonna be attempting the monster ball atlas stone there


That's the one mate. Might have a go at the King Arthurs as well. Looking forward to seeing you nail that stone!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> That's the one mate. Might have a go at the King Arthurs as well. Looking forward to seeing you nail that stone!


how heavy is the stone ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

204kg!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> 204kg!


haha i imagine its covered in dust .


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

Get your quads stronger too! try olympic front squats in accessory to your deadlifting and speed work.


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

I had an issue with getting it off the floor due to weak mid back/ lats causing legs to be unable to elicite drive to the bar from a flexing trunk. This was due to illness and an 8 month layoff but still may be worth thinking about. Cured with a pavel tsatsouline chin up program


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah I'm lookin forward to having a go at it I am one of only 4 that have loaded their 194 kg stone so I'm fairly confident I can do it, tho with there being a 200 quid prize I'm sure its not gonna be easy


----------

